# Savinelli Converter Tubes



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can lay my hands on 5 or 6 of the Savinelli filter converter tubes? You know, those plastic pieces that fit where the Savinelli balsa filters would go if you used them. I can't seem to find anyone online who sells them. Anyone got a source to help a Savinelli pipe fan out?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Accessories - Pipe Filters and Adapters

Scroll thru the page, they have ones for 6&9mm


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Excuse the n00b question as I just got into pipes but do you need the tube? Can the filter not just be removed? Again, sorry for my ignorance, I only have a MM Legend Cob and it has a removable filter with no ill effects.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure of any online sellers that carry them, but cant hurt to ask at your local B&M. If that fails I'd try emailing an online vendor (I'd try smokingpipes.com or pipesandcigars.com first) and see if they would sell you a few.

If that fails, sending Savinelli an email should work. I've heard they have pretty great customer service—although I have never personally used it.

As a fellow Savinelli lover, I wish you the best!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

They're unnecessary.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Pipe Accessories Savinelli 6mm Adapter (4 pack) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

They are out of stock right now, but I would think they should be back in stock soon.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> They're unnecessary.


I smoke mine all the time without the filter. For whatever reason, I didn't get one of the tubes with my pipe and was always curious if they made a difference. Mine's a great smoker without it anyhow, so I never really worried about it. About all I've been able to come up with is that it might make cleaning a little easier. Does it?


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

freestoke said:


> About all I've been able to come up with is that it might make cleaning a little easier. Does it?


Yes, it does. Are they HORRIBLE to clean w/o the tube? Not really. It's just a bigger area for gunk to build up. Fold a pipe cleaner over a couple of times and spin it in there, no problem. It also seem to help guide a pipe cleaner down the stem if you're trying to soak up some condensation while smoking.

All that being said, I use them on about half of my Savinellis with no real method for deciding whether to use it or not other than my mood at the time!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a box of them at my shop here, I've got 5 or 6 extra. PM me your address and I'll send some your way Tim. (They are 6mm)


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I've got a box of them at my shop here, I've got 5 or 6 extra. PM me your address and I'll send some your way Tim. (They are 6mm)


Very nice...WTG! :banana:


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, Stubby! PM sent :tongue1:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Bombs away! *clears throat* I mean I sent your filter converter tubes. (yes I did find a post office open this late)


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I use them in the bent MM I don't have a Forever Stem for and in my Dr Grabows. I bought some for $2 each. I think it was cupojoes, but don't trust my codger memory. At any online retailer look under accessories, filters. You should find them in that section.


----------



## NonNobis (May 25, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Bombs away! *clears throat* I mean I sent your filter converter tubes. (yes I did find a post office open this late)


Many thanks, my good man! Is there any nicer group of chaps than fellow pipe smokers? I think not!


----------

